# Buying comb and scissors!



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm doing some shopping for my dog again.... poodle with fine hair(wiry+cotton soft)... she's a toy poodle..

The combs are expensive... why are they so expensive??? Anyway I've shortlisted the following (because it's pretty!):
http://www.amazon.com/Master-Grooming-Rainbow-Greyhound-Coarse/dp/B0055LVXDM/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2

Is this comb good though??

I broke my scissors, which I bought from Amazon as well:
http://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Curved-Blunt-Grooming-4-Inch/dp/B000B9SFVQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1362582325&sr=1-4

I tend to just drop it on the table when I'm switching between combing and scissoring, so the rivet came lose and it won't cut properly anymore. I'm wondering if I should get the same one again or if there's a better one out there? will this be a better option:
http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge-Feather-Curved-6-25-Inch/dp/B003CGDS4Y/ref=sr_1_14?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1362582325&sr=1-14

Please let me know what you all think of this! Any recommendations are welcome! Thanks!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't own a poodle, but I did buy combs and scissors recently so I may be able to to help.

First, the comb is fine. Greyhound combs are pretty cheap, and I don't think "quality" is super important - a standard metal one will be fine. I think mine was around $10.

For scissors, I would recommend spending as much as you possibly can. The ones you linked are very cheap, which makes me think they aren't going to last very long or stay very sharp. I think I spent $60 on mine, but the pros obviously spend a ton more. I think you can get a decent pair for $40-60, but less than that and you're going to be replacing them more often. The brand I have is Dubl Duck, though there are others out there. I would search on a site like PetEdge - they have a huge selection in a variety of price points.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, the comb is fine, any greyhound comb will be good...but get a BETTER pair of shears! Those are, IMO, junk. Something like these will be a better choice, and very cheap, as far as grooming shears go. Monk is another good brand, and Groomers Choice carries them. Always set shears down gently, and closed. Never set them down open, and never drop them or let them get kicked off the table.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks all for the advice!! I went to the petedge and groomer's choice websites, shortlisted the following(shears):

http://www.groomerschoice.com/Groomers-Choice-7-1_2-Curved/productinfo/GS7C/
http://www.groomerschoice.com/Monk-8-1_4-Philipino-Curved-shear/productinfo/MK8CPH/
http://www.groomerschoice.com/Monk-Blue-65-Curved/productinfo/MKBL6C/
http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Grooming-Tools/Shears/Master-Grooming-Tools-5200-Rainbow-Series-Curved-Shears/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/56648.uts
http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Grooming-Tools/Shears/Geib-Gator-Curved-Shears-7-12quot/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/43210.uts
http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Grooming-Tools/Shears/Millers-Forge-Gold-Finish-Curved-Shears-with-Finger-Rest-7quot/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/43283.uts

Actually I'm wondering if the 7.5" shears is too big for my 9 lb toy poodle?? The ones I shortlisted are all curved shears, must I get straight ones as well? So far I managed to survive with just curved shears... without my dog looking like a disaster.

My mum is gonna kill me for spending so much on scissors!! 

Any comments/advice on my selections?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Go with the 6.5" monks. If curves are working for you, stick with them. I like using straights on legs and topline, so the cut it straight and not curved. But if they work for you, go with it.


----------



## barqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice!!! 

Actually I'm thinking of getting thinning shears too, I've seen videos on them and they seem really useful to me. I'm not very confident at scissoring and I believe thinning shears are a more gradual way of getting to the shape that I want rather than chopping off chunks of fur. I can also use it to blend at the 'turning points'.

I'm wondering if it's more difficult to use thinning shears? I have a pair I bought super cheap (cost only $1!!!) and they DO NOT CUT AT ALL. All I get is pulling and tugging at my dog's fur, totally not usable. Any recommendations for ecnomical thinning shears out there??


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought $10 that didn't work at all either. The Geib Gator ones cost considerably more and can even get through Max's dense butt hair. Not sorry I spent the money on them rather than looking for $20 thinners that didn't work and then $30 failures and so on.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

barqui said:


> Thanks for all the advice!!!
> 
> Actually I'm thinking of getting thinning shears too, I've seen videos on them and they seem really useful to me. I'm not very confident at scissoring and I believe thinning shears are a more gradual way of getting to the shape that I want rather than chopping off chunks of fur. I can also use it to blend at the 'turning points'.
> 
> I'm wondering if it's more difficult to use thinning shears? I have a pair I bought super cheap (cost only $1!!!) and they DO NOT CUT AT ALL. All I get is pulling and tugging at my dog's fur, totally not usable. Any recommendations for ecnomical thinning shears out there??


 I would NOT recommend thinning shears of any kind for poodle coats. Keep practicing with the straight shears. Make sure you are holding them correctly, not like you hold kitchen shears.


----------

